# lusty glaze lodge newquay (march 2011)



## muppet (Mar 13, 2011)

had a tip off from another member about this place so went for a mooch with the dog . its going to be flattend soon (i think ) . anyway it was a good explore so on with pics

































































































thanks for looking
cheers stacey hope you like


----------



## highcannons (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice one! I never get used to all the stuff left around.......


----------



## rectory-rat (Mar 13, 2011)

Great place, thanks for sharing 
Some good bits in there, especially that powder room sign, really hope someone has that before it's all gone

-RR


----------



## Lauren444 (Mar 13, 2011)

Brilliant pictures, I really want to go now! 
Well done


----------



## Scaramanger (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice find and report Muppet.

Another traditional building falling prey to the developers ?

Arn't there enough unnocupied new "surf pods" already in Newquay ???


----------



## skeleton key (Mar 14, 2011)

I like this location muppet ,Thanks for posting .
It always gets me when you can see the suddeness of the owners departure
almost looks as if they intend to return but it never quite happens.
Sad to see it slowly getting chaved

SK


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks like a good explore.

Thanks for posting


----------



## ashfu (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice find looks a good place


----------



## scottyg100 (Mar 14, 2011)

loving the report mate, cant believe that there is graffiti on the walls but yet most of the saucers and cups are in one piece and the TV's have not been used as pikey window openers or a pikey key ha ha. thanks for putting that up


----------



## King Al (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice one muppet, like that safe


----------



## krela (Mar 14, 2011)

Is there a story behind the name? Lusty Glaze Lodge sounds a bit bizarre to me!


----------



## skeleton key (Mar 14, 2011)

Did you take in the sighn behind the tv's Hotel Riviera ???
Lusty Glaze Lodge Mmmmmm maybe a swingers club lol
Also wonder if the sign for the powder room is close to the mirror with asbestos danger ???
now theres a powder room to avoid 
SK / Neil


----------



## scribble (Mar 14, 2011)

I like the "one last breakfast" look of the kitchen. Bet that's really dried on.


----------



## Pugstar (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank is amazing, got that real, 'just left' look about it. the building itself looked in really good repair. Excellent shoot Muppet, very well done


----------



## muppet (Mar 16, 2011)

krela said:


> Is there a story behind the name? Lusty Glaze Lodge sounds a bit bizarre to me!



it seems to have had a few names in its life


----------



## krela (Mar 16, 2011)

Aah I just looked it up and apparently lusty glaze is the name for that part of Newquay.


----------



## Nobby1974 (Mar 17, 2011)

That safe is MINT! Faded seaside glamour at its very finest, thanks for sharing.


----------



## VFR800 (Mar 17, 2011)

Can't believe all the stuff that's left in there. If you look carefully someone's even left a dog.

Lusy Glaze - I think I've seen her name in the credits of educational films!

Sorry, I'll try and post something more useful next time


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 17, 2011)

Cool stuff, looks like no one else has got in before you. I've stayed in hotels that are in much worse condition than this one 



scottyg100 said:


> cant believe that there is graffiti on the walls but yet most of the saucers and cups are in one piece



There is no graff that I can see, only spray painted stuff left by contractors or something?


----------



## B7TMW (Mar 17, 2011)

Lusty Glaze Beach is a stones throw from here and despite being only just on the outskirts of Newquay, is actually a beautiful spot (shame theres a large number of steep steps to the beach!). I remember walking past this hotel when i stayed down there in 2006 in a small residential hotel very near here. Usually we stay in Watergate bay but that year the apartments were all booked so we ended up in Lusty Glaze. 

It's worth a visit. One of Corwalls hidden gems.


----------



## skeleton key (Mar 17, 2011)

Goldie87 said:


> Cool stuff, looks like no one else has got in before you. I've stayed in hotels that are in much worse condition than this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muppet (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks for the coments i didnt seem to have been chaved at all . just what the builders have been doing it was nice to get there before the pikeys


----------



## muppet (Mar 17, 2011)

VFR800 said:


> Can't believe all the stuff that's left in there. If you look carefully someone's even left a dog.
> 
> i did take pity on the dog and took her home . i know you should only take photos


----------



## KingLewis92 (Mar 17, 2011)

This Looks Like It Used To Be A Nice Place In Its Prime! 
& That Bed Looks Comfy!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 26, 2011)

Great report! love the pics and lovin the urban explorer dog!


----------



## highcannons (Mar 27, 2011)

*Sniffer Dog*



J_a_t_33 said:


> Great report! love the pics and lovin the urban explorer dog!



Ah! no wonder you find suchgood places! Secret weapon - sniffer dog!


----------



## muppet (Mar 27, 2011)

highcannons said:


> Ah! no wonder you find suchgood places! Secret weapon - sniffer dog!



shes my bodyguard a couple of times she spotted people before i do


----------

